# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Tiny Moore

## Jerry Turberville

Although this is probably not news to anyone I thought I'd pass along that Tiny Moore is being inducted into the Western Swing Hall of Fame in Mineral Wells TX this coming May.  I believe Mineral Wells is close to Dallas.   There are alot of "Western Swing Societies,"  and Tiny has been inducted into many of them.  Still it's good to know many people still love this music.   Here's the bio his daughter Kim wrote for the ceremony.

Billie (Tiny) Moore was a native of Hamilton County, Texas, spending his childhood in Energy, Port Arthur, Houston, and Dallas, Texas.
Tiny Moore was a renowned Fiddle and Mandolin player, as well as a soulful singer with the Bob Wills band from 1946-1950, making many recordings: notably the Tiffany Transcriptions. His fiddling was developed through often substituting for Joe Holley or Luis Tierney during his time with Bob Wills. He assisted in the development of the first 5 string electric mandolin, built for him by Paul Bisgby, after serving his country in World War ll.
His career moved out to California, where he managed Wills Point and Plunge with his wife Dean (McKinney) Moore and Bobs brother Billy Jack Wills from 1950-1955.
Tiny hosted a childrens Television show as Ranger Roy (Kartoon Karnival) and opened his Tiny Moore Music store in 1961. During this time he played in nightclubs around Sacramento.
In 1970 he started a 13 year stint with Merle Haggard, beginning with the making of A Tribute to the best Damn Fiddle player in the World, and continuing with receiving many awards including a Gold Album for Big City while the country with Haggard and the Strangers.
Tiny, thereafter, created albums of his own: Back to Back with Jethro Burns, and Tiny Moore Music, both productions of Mandolin great David Grossmann. He continued to appear with the likes of David Grismann, Stephan Grappelli, and Ray Benson and Asleep at the Wheel, to name a few. Over the years, he performed for President Reagan, at Carnegie Hall (with Haggard) and countless appearances throughout the United States and Europe.

----------


## Charlieshafer

He should actually be in jazz and rock hall-of-fames as well. Ground-breaking stuff.

----------


## John McGann

Tiny was an underrated genius musician. His lines are amazing, and really sound like they'd be at home coming from the tenor sax of Lester Young.

----------


## jlsmandolin1952

Haggard plays a pretty good fiddle as well.

----------


## Philippe Bony

> Tiny, thereafter, created albums of his own: Back to Back with Jethro Burns, and Tiny Moore Music, both productions of Mandolin great *David Grossmann*. He continued to appear with the likes of *David Grismann*, Stephan Grappelli, and Ray Benson and Asleep at the Wheel, to name a few. Over the years, he performed for President Reagan, at Carnegie Hall (with Haggard) and countless appearances throughout the United States and Europe.


Maybe David Grisman... :Smile:

----------


## mandroid

Tiny was the composer & player  in Billy Jack Wills Band around Sacto-Cal too ,
 Brother Bob kept plucking players away from  Billy's bands, so some overlap there.
 there are a couple CD's of BJW's  band

----------


## Philippe Bony

Tiny's Music!  :Smile:

----------


## Tom Morse

An amazing jazz musician. When I put "Back To Back" on my turntable, that did it for me. It's been jazz mandolin ever since. And we're very lucky to hear Tiny (and Jethro) still through the playing of some of their leading students -- you know who you are!

----------


## AlanN

Tiny's instructional package -  book and cassette tape - is still a joy to peruse every so often. The tunes are fairly straightforward and regular, with flashes of his jazz thing interspersed. To hear him disect the numbers is very cool. Had to hunt down the book, the tape was sent to me by his widow with a nice note included.

----------


## mandroid

Reprint copyrights of the teaching materials needs to be sorted out..

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

One of my favorite players.  Like John said, some of the coolest lines live in his playing.

MRT

----------


## Joel Glassman

Tiny fronting the Camellia orchestra

Click for a larger version...

----------


## mandopops

I love Tiny's playing. He's in that Swing to Bop style.(Yea, Pres & Charlie Christian) I'm waiting for someone to put out a book of Tiny's solo transcriptions. (Jethro too, for that matter). Take Tiny's playing just from both the Bob & Billy Jack Wills bands covers plenty, from standards to Swing Blues etc. Lotsa lessons there.

 I'd buy it.

----------


## Bob Borzelleri

And he had a music store in Sacramento that I used to drop into every so often.  One of my friends (Kathy Barwick) used to teach banjo there (and I long since stopped holding that against her, not teaching at Tiny's place, but the banjo thing in general). :Grin:

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

> I love Tiny's playing. He's in that Swing to Bop style.(Yea, Pres & Charlie Christian) I'm waiting for someone to put out a book of Tiny's solo transcriptions. (Jethro too, for that matter). Take Tiny's playing just from both the Bob & Billy Jack Wills bands covers plenty, from standards to Swing Blues etc. Lotsa lessons there.
> 
>  I'd buy it.


It's not a book, but I've put a few up on the Cafe.  This thread reminded me to finish transcribing Groovin' High from Back to Back, so that one is here:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...php?&p=1030403

Also his solo on Satin Doll from a live show is here:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/showthread.php?76194

Cheers
Mark R-T

----------


## zekelittle

[QUOTE=Mark Robertson-Tessi;1030406]It's not a book, but I've put a few up on the Cafe.  This thread reminded me to finish transcribing Groovin' High from Back to Back, so that one is here:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...php?&p=1030403

Also his solo on Satin Doll from a live show is here:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/showthread.php?76194



Mark, Thanks so much for the transcriptions.  I was lucky enough to meet Tiny in Weiser Idaho in the late 70's..what a teriffic guy!  Mark, if you play swing you definitely need a 5-string!  This one is available,   http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...=post+your+rig  message #33

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

Zeke, 
I've actually seen your mando posted on here a few times and I have it on my short list of mandos to check out the day I have some cash for a 5-string archtop.  Really nice work!  Next time I'm in CO I'll try to swing by (  :Laughing:  ) and take a look at what you have.  
Cheers
MRT

----------


## mandopops

Mark,
Great on the Tiny solos. Groovin' High one of the great Bop Standards. I'm glad they recorded it. One of my favorite aspects of the record is tune selection. Couple of originals each and not choosing predictable tunes, a few unexpected choices. 

I know Mr. Don S. transcriped Swing 39. Still more, is needed. "Back to Back", of course, to study them "side by side". Tiny in his Wills (Bob & Billy) days did many standards. Jethro on the Venuti record hit all the old Ellington & Gershwin stand-bys.

A whole book of solos by the 2 gents would be a Jazz Mandolin Goldmine.

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

> Tiny in his Wills (Bob & Billy) days did many standards.


I have a number of his short solos from Bob Wills tracks written out on paper that I did a few months ago.  I should get them into the computer and post them.

CHeers
MRT

----------


## mandopops

Yes indeed,Mark.
 I, for one, would appreciate it.

Thanx,
Joe

----------


## pglasse

It's wonderful to see Tiny getting some recognition -- both by his hall of fame induction and this thread on the Cafe forum. He's one the true greats, both as a player and as one of the finest western swing arrangers that ever lived.

I feel honored to have known and studied with Tiny. Oh yes, and he was also a really nice guy.

----------


## Mike Anderson

> Tiny's Music!


Philippe, do you (or does anyone here) know the personnel on this rare gem? I found one little review that mentions Merle Haggard, David Grisman, and Jethro Burns, but I have to assume there were others aboard?

Many thanks from a new member.

----------


## Philippe Bony

> Philippe, do you (or does anyone here) know the personnel on this rare gem? I found one little review that mentions Merle Haggard, David Grisman, and Jethro Burns, but I have to assume there were others aboard?
> 
> Many thanks from a new member.



Kaleidoscope F-12 Timy Moore Music: Air Mail Special; Don't Get Around Much Anymore; I Surrender Dear; Cattle In the Cane; Fat Boy Rag; Maiden's Prayer; Stumbling; Things Aren't Funny Anymore; Well Dunn; Honeymoon Waltz; Herman's Rag; Life's Greatest Treasure 
March 1980 Heavenly Recording Studios, Sacramento, CA  Tiny Moore (Tiny Moore [mandolin/violin], McKinney Sisterc [vcl-4], Vern Baughman [ac gt], Tom Phillips [ac gt-2], Gilde Taffet [ac gt-3], Eldon Shamblin [el gt], Merle Haggard [el gt-1], Bill Amatneek [ac bass], Bill Roberts [drums]. Producer: Tiny Moore, Tom Diamant, Jeff Alexson)

If you want some "Dawg" playing (and producing) : Back to Back

----------


## AlanN

Merci, mon ami.

All this Tiny talk made me go back and see what I have in the stack. Tiny Live at Berklee and Solos discs popped up: fantastic, sparse playing on loads of standards, could swear it was Charlie Christian  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Philippe Bony

> Merci, mon ami.
> 
> All this Tiny talk made me go back and see what I have in the stack. Tiny Live at Berklee and Solos discs popped up: fantastic, sparse playing on loads of standards, could swear it was Charlie Christian


Hello Alan! I'm "curious", for I've just heard "Tinys music" "Back to Back" and the "Tiffany transcriptions"...
Amitiés, Philippe.

----------


## Mike Anderson

> Kaleidoscope F-12 Timy Moore Music: Air Mail Special; Don't Get Around Much Anymore; I Surrender Dear; Cattle In the Cane; Fat Boy Rag; Maiden's Prayer; Stumbling; Things Aren't Funny Anymore; Well Dunn; Honeymoon Waltz; Herman's Rag; Life's Greatest Treasure 
> March 1980 Heavenly Recording Studios, Sacramento, CA  Tiny Moore (Tiny Moore [mandolin/violin], McKinney Sisterc [vcl-4], Vern Baughman [ac gt], Tom Phillips [ac gt-2], Gilde Taffet [ac gt-3], Eldon Shamblin [el gt], Merle Haggard [el gt-1], Bill Amatneek [ac bass], Bill Roberts [drums]. Producer: Tiny Moore, Tom Diamant, Jeff Alexson)
> 
> If you want some "Dawg" playing (and producing) : Back to Back


Merci beaucoup Philippe! I have "Back To Back" - wonderful album. Very curious about the ones Alan mentions. I have some great Billy Jack Wills and Texas Playboys of course.

----------


## Philippe Bony

> Merci beaucoup Philippe! I have "Back To Back" - wonderful album. Very curious about the ones Alan mentions. I have some great Billy Jack Wills and Texas Playboys of course.


Rectification!

Tiny Moore, electric & acoustic mandolin, fiddle
Eldon Shamblin, electric guitar
Vern Baughman, acoustic guitar
Bill Amatneek, acoustic bass
Bill Roberts, drums
Merle Haggard, fuzz electric guitar
Jethro Burns, acoustic mandolin
David Grisman, acoustic mandolin
Ray Brown, acoustic bass
Shelley Manne, drums
Tom Phillips, acoustic guitar
Gilda Taft, acoustic guitar
Dean Moore & Evelyn Stevens, Vocals (The Mcinney Sisters)

----------


## Joel Glassman

Tiny Moore as Ranger Roy with his monkey Anna Banana

----------


## Spruce

Oh my...

----------


## Charlieshafer

Anna! A new thread for Anna!

----------

